# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Ayesha at war with Kareena?

## Bluehacks

*According to sources, Ayesha Takia is not happy. The promos of the forthcoming film, Kya Love Story Hai were giving her all the possible attention till Kareena Kapoor's sensational track It's Rocking Yaara Kabhi Ishq To Karo came on air and briskly moved up the charts.

Naturally, the emphasis shifted to Bebo's special appearance, quite like the situation in Don last year, when Priyanka Chopra's presence turned pale with the advent of the Yeh Mera Dil track. 

Producer N.R.Pachisia on his part does not altogether deny the story. "I haven't spoken to Ayesha lately but I have heard that she is a bit upset. No doubt Kareena has done a fantastic job in the track and we are thankful to her. We've spent a bomb on it. But Ayesha has no reason to be upset because she's the heroine of Kya Love Story Hai." 

Ayesha, on her part, said, "I am happy if the song is doing so well. Kareena has done a great job. I am a bit unwell and if I feel good I will certainly do my promotion for the film." When asked, if she would agree to make sensational appearances like the one Kareena has made, she said, "I don't do item tracks." 

Ouch! Wonder if and how Bebo will retaliate!* 

*source: indiafm</SPAN>

*

----------

